# Clunking noise by waterpump



## faiZansheikh (Dec 9, 2007)

My nissan 1998 Altima GXE is making a clunking noise by the water pump and the Alternator. It sounds like somethin is by being moved around. The car starts and this sound is made while the car is idle. Its a metal on metal noise. Iam extremely illterate with cars and i would like to know what is making this noise. I appreciate your help. Thank you


----------

